# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  How Often Do You Actually have Lucid dream?

## Sheekus

I've been curious about this for a long time. How often do people actually have lucid dreams? I know that we are a minority population that frequently experience lucid dreams, but I've been confused by some answers I've found online.

Apparently, some users claim that they have lucid dream every single night. And this is declared by quite a few number of people. Some of them seems quite young. 

here are a few sample comments: 

\quote
    That’s weird. Almost every time I have a lucid dream, I wake up pretty quickly afterward because I can’t keep the dream “going”, so to speak. But I’ve also had dreams where they’ve become lucid and I felt they were going to end, but instead the lucidity faded and the dream became a normal dream again. I wonder how often that happens to people



    I do this every single time I dream, so almost every night of the month.


    every dream of mine is. I just find a way while I’m still in the dream to make it fun or funny. 

\quote\

If it's true, then I have to say, they r blessed with a very unique and wonderful gift. As an artist, I cannot help but be jealous. It means that I am seriously behind, and I got work to do ><

Well, I am frankly very skeptical. First, in some cases, there's problem with self-reporting in that some people confuse what "lucid dream" actually means. Second, I am always under the impression that only regular and diligent meditators have lucid dreams at this degree of frequency. And often experienced meditators report that they don't actually desire to control the dream, but merely witness it. 

It is possible, I believe for most people here to experience "hypnogogic revelry" every single night. That I can certainly believe. It's the dance of imagery right before you lose consciousness. Those are the dream fragments where voices shuffle like you are on a crowded bus, and dreams dance in a kaleidoscopic liondance. Then comes the body paralysis--which signals the imminent dropping of lucidity. 

An actual, lucid dream, for me is something different. I always think it's a wonderful event if I actually had one:

so just being curious, how often do you guys have lucid dreams? If you have frequent lucid dreams, e.g. 3-4 a week, how long did it take you to get there? I personally have 3-5 lucid dreams a month. I'm trying to increase the frequency. But I want to get some data as to how often experience lders actually have them. 

My take on lucid dream is defined by the following criteria:
1)non-hypnogogic revelry type. If you can't tell the difference, this poll isn't for you XD
2)sustained across at least 2 episodes. the longer the better  :smiley: 
3)lucidity does not make you immediately wake up. I'm including this because it seems the ones that reported lucidity every night also say that they wake up from it. I am wondering if that's just recall, or actually lucidity. 
4)includes witnessing dreams in which you do not have a desire to control the dream, but simply watch the dream. But make sure you don't confuse witnessing dream with hypnogogic revelry.  :smiley:  For this to satisfy, there has to be dream logic, false remembrance, and all the dreamy homologous variation stuff hehe.

Just one more question, what do you guys think about those who claim to lucid dream every nite? Is it trustworthy data? I myself am frankly frustrated by the paucity of research in this very important area of life. 
I wish I have my own personal fMRI machine that so I can do research on myself.  :Bang head:

----------


## Felina

When I just started with LD I got around 4/5 a month. I'm on a roll now though, got LD's two nights in a row already, and I'm just a beginner. So yes, I do believe it CAN be possible to LD (almost) every night.

\quote
First, in some cases, there's problem with self-reporting in that some people confuse what "lucid dream" actually means.
\quote\

Lucid dream just means 'being aware that you're dreaming'.

----------


## sloth

Most nights I lucid dream. 
If I actually try to induce them I have about an eighty or ninety percent success rate.

----------


## LikesToTrip

I doubt even Stephen LaBerge lucids 365days a year every year. Life can get in the way at times. If someone claims to have a Lucid absolutely every night than it is probably an exaggeration. And there are some people on this forum that I don't entirely believe just because of my skepticism and the nature of the internet. But it is definitely possible to have frequent Lucids. I think the most consistency I've had are 10 lucid nights out of 2 weeks. Currently I'm on a three day streak. I've been lucid dreaming for about 6 months now, and I feel once I've been doing it for a year or more I will be able to have them 5-6days a week every week.

----------


## rynkrt3

Off topic, but cool new pic sloth.  It depends on the person -- Some people have 1 every night, some have 3 a week, some 3 a month.  It depends on a lot of different factors.

----------


## Shinice

...really no such thing as LDing every night?
LD means that you have a part in it and know whats going on right?

----------


## Oneiro

> Well, I am frankly very skeptical.



http://www.dreamviews.com/f20/what-e...eaming-113639/

----------


## Hukif

Well, I pretty much trust myself on my ability to LD, unless there is stress (Or no sleep) I get pretty much lucid daily, but I have been practicing since age 5, so 15 years of my life into LDing. Whether it is trustworthy or not, is your take, can't tell you who is lying or not over the internet, and it is ok to be skeptical, better to experience for yourself after all. 

Also, I don't really like to just witness dreams, I'm very happy interfering with the plot, don't see how that should be a factor for LDing, but to each their own I guess. Also, where did you get the part where people wake up upon lucidity when they do it nightly? This is the first time I hear of it.

----------


## Raspberry

I'm currently having an average of 6 lucid dreams per month. But yes I do think it's possible to get them daily, or almost daily with practice and dedication.

----------


## Otaku4lifeeee

I actually have Lucid Dreams quite frequently where I don't immediately wake up, but I actually stay in it for hours on end, and it actually feels like hours. None of the dreaming only takes a few seconds crap, hours and hours on end of lucid dreaming almost every night. It gets quite tiring sometimes because I'd wake up in the morning thinking about all the night events-- when theres too much to think about! Almost every night's dream is worthy to have a whole book written about it!

Though I believe myself to be very blessed at the same time to be able to experience these fantasy like moments. Ever heard of SAO? Sword Art Online? Which is a virtual world where your everything, your conscious and body get 'moved' to and its all in your mind. It's like that. It's like having a virtual world inside your brain.

Though how people control their dreams? That's the hardest thing I could ever think of trying! It's like looking around you right now, as your awake and try imagining yourself teleporting to a pool, or a desert, or anything. It's hard. And a lot of times, I would know Im dreaming but I just go with the flow, I go along with the dream and I don't question it. Because for some reason, no matter how happy the dream seems, it always seems threatening. As if, if I were to stray from the script something horrible would happen to me.


Which makes me think, what if I'm just a test subject for a group of researchers who are testing me and making me go through all these things in my sleep as a test and I don't know because I'm dreaming about these virtual realities?


Lucid dreaming is scary, but fascinating.

Also, I forgot to mention but I don't get Lucid Dreaming voluntarily, I don't do any exercises to get Lucid Dreaming, it just happens.

----------


## Spock

> I actually have Lucid Dreams quite frequently where I don't immediately wake up, but I actually stay in it for hours on end, and it actually feels like hours. None of the dreaming only takes a few seconds crap, hours and hours on end of lucid dreaming almost every night. It gets quite tiring sometimes because I'd wake up in the morning thinking about all the night events-- when theres too much to think about! Almost every night's dream is worthy to have a whole book written about it!
> 
> Though I believe myself to be very blessed at the same time to be able to experience these fantasy like moments. Ever heard of SAO? Sword Art Online? Which is a virtual world where your everything, your conscious and body get 'moved' to and its all in your mind. It's like that. It's like having a virtual world inside your brain.
> 
> Though how people control their dreams? That's the hardest thing I could ever think of trying! It's like looking around you right now, as your awake and try imagining yourself teleporting to a pool, or a desert, or anything. It's hard. And a lot of times, I would know Im dreaming but I just go with the flow, I go along with the dream and I don't question it. Because for some reason, no matter how happy the dream seems, it always seems threatening. As if, if I were to stray from the script something horrible would happen to me.
> 
> 
> Which makes me think, what if I'm just a test subject for a group of researchers who are testing me and making me go through all these things in my sleep as a test and I don't know because I'm dreaming about these virtual realities?
> 
> ...



Interesting! I don't know how it's possible to be lucid on so many occasions, but have so little control. With my current practice I'm lucid every ~4 nights (sometimes with more than one LD per night), but without practicing have about 1 per 2-3 months. I do want more control and to be able to stay focused on my goal for longer. Yet, basic control stuff, like "teleporting", summoning small stuff, flying (not too well though), super speed, increasing vividness, etc, come fairly easy to me (by which I mean that I can usually do them). I guess everyone is different...

By the way, this thread is going to be locked soon (necroposting) - so for a longer discussion open a new thread.

----------


## gab

_Old thread. Make a new one if desired._

----------

